# Owl Stick



## Stickcraft (Sep 12, 2017)

Just finishing of this commission based on a Screech Owl mounted on a Hazel twisted shank with a hand stitched leather hand grip. It will be on it's way to North Carolina soon. The top is carved out of Lime wood and painted with acrylics then sealed with matt varnish.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice looking stick!

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Very professional!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very well done!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done stickcraft! Nice looking stick!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice looking stick stickcraft !!


----------

